# Kit Issue



## Bassil_Inf (8 Oct 2013)

Good day,

      I was told by my unit to contact the Denision Armory Clothing Store to book an appointment to pickup my kit. I contacted the armory and was told by the clothing store personnel to contact my unit's orderly room to make me an appointment. The individual at the orderly room contacted me and told me to go anytime and pickup my basic kit issue. I did go to the clothing store and showed them my paper signed by the CO and military ID to obtain my kit, but was refused as they claim I am not in the "system". What is this "System" and when will my name be put in it? Thanks for the input.


----------



## my72jeep (8 Oct 2013)

The System is People soft I believe.  its a data base and until your in it supply can't/won't issue you kit.

"The system is HRMIS: Human Resources Management Information System"

OK maybe I out dated my self. it was people soft.


----------



## JorgSlice (8 Oct 2013)

The system is HRMIS: Human Resources Management Information System. 

Until your personel file has been created and your Service Number is active in HRMIS, they can't do anything or give you anything.


----------



## captloadie (8 Oct 2013)

There is a difference between can't and won't. They could very well issue him his initial kit, upon proof he is getting an intial kitting (like a letter from his CO). They are choosing not to because it is more work on the part of the supply techs who would need to not only look for a paper copy of a kit list, but then go back after he was in the system and input the issues after the fact. Oh, and it might throw there always 100% accuracy count off.


----------

